

Google Launches GoMo To Help Businesses Create Mobile Friendly Websites - sidwyn
http://googlemobileads.blogspot.com/2011/11/gomo-helping-businesses-create-mobile.html

======
alexwolfe
The most important part (resources to build your mobile site) is just a list
of vendors. I would have liked to see frameworks, templates, ets. Paying
someone else is certainly a viable option but shouldn't be the main resource.
Part of helping businesses create mobile friendly sites is showing them how.

------
yesimahuman
Awesome. We just got rejected from YC for our jQuery Mobile app building and
management product (<http://codiqa.com/>) but it's exciting to see big
companies spearheading mobile web development, expecting future mobile web dev
growth.

------
miles_matthias
I checked this out on my iPhone and it was a pretty impressive mobile web app,
but I was shocked to see they didn't set an apple touch icon.

------
teyc
How do they take a screenshot of your site rendered in a mobile browser?

